# Any last minute tips?



## pokemon123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all,

Any last minute tips for passing this exam? Important formulas/subjects I should go over within the next few days? Maybe some sample problems to test us?!


----------



## jfusilloPE (Oct 9, 2007)

I think that the most important thing with the FE is knowing the study guide. I only studied for the FE the week of the test (I was still in college when I took it, so most of the stuff was pretty fresh in my head). If you know the ins and outs of the guide, it will help you to answer quite a few of the non-quantitative answers fairly rapidly, thus leaving you additional time to do the quantitative stuff.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 9, 2007)

jfusilloPE said:


> I think that the most important thing with the FE is knowing the study guide. I only studied for the FE the week of the test (I was still in college when I took it, so most of the stuff was pretty fresh in my head). If you know the ins and outs of the guide, it will help you to answer quite a few of the non-quantitative answers fairly rapidly, thus leaving you additional time to do the quantitative stuff.


I agree. Be sure to download the FE Handbook from the NCEES site and use it when you do your practice problems, etc. If you know where specific things are in that book and how it is organized, you can save time during the test.

-Ray


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 9, 2007)

pokemon123 said:


> Hi all,
> Any last minute tips for passing this exam? Important formulas/subjects I should go over within the next few days? Maybe some sample problems to test us?!


Seriously....Some praying is also in order. Wisdom many times comes from up above. If you have done everything in your power to prepare yourself all that you have left is praying.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah know that manual back and forth. You can't tab yours and bring it in so you need to know where things are by memory.

Also, know your units. So much of these exams is being able to cancel and convert units quickly. And in you weaker areas, guess when all else fails. It doesn't penalize you and you may get it right.


----------

